# Frame difference Madone 3.1 and 4.5



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm considering buying either a Madone 3.1 or 4.5 frame to build up for mostly fast club rides and hill climbs. What are the differences between the 2 frames? Is one heavier than the next? Does the press fit BB (3.1) and the taper headtube (4.5) really make a difference?


----------



## bahamut (May 14, 2011)

I had the same question


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

What is the difference in bottom brackets between the 2 bikes? Looking on the web site, the 3.1 has a BB 86.5, but no mention of that for the 4 series frame.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

The 4.5 has the tapered head tube and a slightly different tube shaping. The tapered head tube will increase front end stiffness, particularly when climbing out of the saddle. 

The tube shaping will mostly be aesthetics and possibly some additional stiffness. 

You also will get upgraded wheels and a 105 crank (as opposed to Sram Apex) with the 4.5. 

To be honest, its a much better bike if you can afford the $300~ difference.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually, according to the Trek website the 4.5 has a less than 105 spec. solid crank. To get the hollow 105 crank, you need to move up to the 4.7.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Ghost234 said:


> The 4.5 has the tapered head tube and a slightly different tube shaping. The tapered head tube will increase front end stiffness, particularly when climbing out of the saddle.
> 
> The tube shaping will mostly be aesthetics and possibly some additional stiffness.
> 
> ...


But doesn't the 3 series have a "fatter" bottom bracket? 86.5 or whatever that is versus the standard BB on the 4 series? That kind of confuses me.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

with Trek's 'Big Deal', price on 3.1 is a great deal.... I ended up picking one up... got a bit extra off that even since it had been ridden in a short charity ride... really nothing at all, and doesn't affect the lifetime warranty... my first road bike but i'm SUPER happy with my new Madone 3.1! :thumbsup:

105 components with SRAM Apex crank... seems decent to me, but i'm not as up on road bike components as I am on mtb...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I read somewhere the 3.1 for 2012 was supposed to be full SRAM Apex. Wish companies would start using the short cage derailleur on their Apex spec (and I wouldn't mind white, either).


----------



## hxman (Feb 20, 2011)

After 15 years on the mountain bike I just got a Madone 3.1, actually it's my first road bike, love it.... Waiting until August to add a PowerTap G3.....


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

hxman said:


> After 15 years on the mountain bike I just got a Madone 3.1, actually it's my first road bike, love it.... Waiting until August to add a PowerTap G3.....


Nice bro... There's a few of us mtb'ers that are recent roadie converts


----------



## hxman (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks..... Having lot's o fun....


----------

